# New build, its that time of year.



## pondman (Dec 23, 2015)

I've been fairly unproductive on the guitar workshop front this year due to some major landscape projects at work. Its now time for my winter break so I'll be ripping up yards of exotic timber and producing multi coloured knoll's of sawdust over the next three months.
This is my first warm up project made from a really nice Quilt Maple top that my good friend Skeels sent me ( thanks Andy  ).
It'll be a fanned 8 with a slim line body.



DSC_0711 by 

I split the Maple billet that Andy donated and found a big chunk of Pomele Sapele for the back , or maybe the middle as I'm not sure if I want a sammich.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/C6KJ65]

DSC_0713 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BFVRDj]

DSC_0712 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/C1LoLX]

DSC_0714 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CqzDYy]

P1010461 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/C1KXsQ]

P1010460 by 

Going out to kill a Turkey tomorrow so work will recommence after


----------



## MaximilianD (Dec 23, 2015)

That quilt is really nice. Are there any plans for staining?


----------



## pondman (Dec 23, 2015)

MaximilianD said:


> That quilt is really nice. Are there any plans for staining?



Yes, its gonna be pink


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## skeels (Dec 24, 2015)

skeels likes the hell out of this!


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 24, 2015)

pondman said:


> Yes, its gonna be pink



yesss pink.

This should be good


----------



## DeathChord (Dec 24, 2015)

So now I have something to look forward to in the new year.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 24, 2015)

2016 will be pink or will not be


----------



## pondman (Dec 24, 2015)

Its Flamingo pink btw 



P1010463 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 24, 2015)

Simply the best as said Tina


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pondman likes all the posts (hehe )

Seriously, I don't hate pink, I repress my loving for the pink


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Dec 24, 2015)

Subbed. I'm curious how you go about finishing a guitar with fabric dye. This is gonna be good.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 25, 2015)

A hot pink, 8 fanned pondman? 2016 is off to a great start.


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 26, 2015)

I look forward to seeing all of your builds, and this one is no exception.


----------



## pondman (Dec 26, 2015)

A couple of hours tonight got a neck blank ready and the body glued.



DSC_0716 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CuZKwA]

DSC_0718 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CqehGF]

DSC_0719 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CnELLf]

DSC_0715 by 

Somehow another flying V materialized while I waited for glue to dry


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 27, 2015)

Pink! Can't wait to see what's next here.


----------



## 1HB (Dec 27, 2015)

pondman said:


> Its Flamingo pink btw
> 
> 
> 
> P1010463 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Hey pond..im new here n i just started on my 1st built..do u need to dilute the abric dye..i tried to use their shoe dye but it didnt work out nicely on a maple cap..ur advice n guidance is much appreciated


----------



## pondman (Dec 27, 2015)

1HB said:


> Hey pond..im new here n i just started on my 1st built..do u need to dilute the abric dye..i tried to use their shoe dye but it didnt work out nicely on a maple cap..ur advice n guidance is much appreciated



Yeah, the recommended way is 50% hot water and 50% clear methylated spirit.
I prefer to heat up neat 100% meths and mix it without the water.Be careful when heating , its highly flammable...oh what fun I've had with it 
Finding clear meths is the hardest part. The best I can ever find has just a slight pink tinge to it.


----------



## pondman (Dec 27, 2015)

DSC_0722 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/C8BeuA]

DSC_0724 by 

Balau, Paduak and Maple.


----------



## pondman (Dec 29, 2015)

Been busy with other geetars but had a few minutes to saw this blank for jointing.



DSC_0725 by 

And gluing up a cross lam block for the scarfe.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CbXjdq]

DSC_0726 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pondman (Jan 1, 2016)

London Plane ferret.



P1010464 by 

Going for just one truss rod on this one.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BM1hxn]

P1010465 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## skeels (Jan 2, 2016)

London plane tree ferretboard.. also known as lacewood. Looks fantabulous!


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 2, 2016)

I wonder what a pondman fretless or fretless bass build would be like


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 2, 2016)

A good time to be not banned!


----------



## will_shred (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey pondman, it seems like you build a ton of guitars. I've seen a lot of your builds and stuff on here, all sexy as ..... But my question is, do you sell some of them and keep others? Or do you just have an enormous collection of your home builds?


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jan 2, 2016)

will_shred said:


> Hey pondman, it seems like you build a ton of guitars. I've seen a lot of your builds and stuff on here, all sexy as ..... But my question is, do you sell some of them and keep others? Or do you just have an enormous collection of your home builds?


He only has a few dozen hanging in his office 


Glad to see you back pondy! Was slightly getting worried.


----------



## pondman (Jan 2, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> A good time to be not banned!







will_shred said:


> Hey pondman, it seems like you build a ton of guitars. I've seen a lot of your builds and stuff on here, all sexy as ..... But my question is, do you sell some of them and keep others? Or do you just have an enormous collection of your home builds?



Its the latter I'm afraid.



JuliusJahn said:


> He only has a few dozen hanging in his office
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back pondy! Was slightly getting worried.



Aye  Things went a bit weird around Pond Mansions and I lost the will to build but unfortunately I'm back up to my old tricks now


----------



## jwade (Jan 2, 2016)

I MUST INSIST ON SEEING A NINE STRING PARKER FLY BUILD.


----------



## pondman (Jan 3, 2016)

stitt 023 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CffmSa]

stitt 024 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BRn5xp]

stitt 026 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CFs6tT]

stitt 027 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CDcwLQ]

stitt 028 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CFs4YP]

stitt 031 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lewis (Jan 4, 2016)

pondman said:


> stitt 023 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/CffmSa]
> 
> ...




I have a feeling this will be my favourite build from you!!!  Cannot wait to see more progress.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jan 4, 2016)

I wonder if I'm the only one curious if Pondman bagged a gobbler. 

Such unbelievable talent and such a keen eye for detail. I'm always so impressed with your superior level of knowing ( or pondering) what will work well together... from wood combinations, to design layout, to hardware, etc, etc. Crazy that each and every time, you completely nail it and then take it another notch higher. That board is absolutely gorgeous btw.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 5, 2016)

Pondman luck ydip custom shop. What you see is what you get.


----------



## Knarbens (Jan 5, 2016)

I think you really have your own style with your builds


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jan 5, 2016)

The thing that often leaves me pondering is wether pondman, despite how we respond, would still do builds that correspond with his style, or would he simply become despondent if he were to develop a terrible case of spondylosis?


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2016)

P1010489 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## eoinbmorg (Jan 5, 2016)

All I can see when I look at that fretboard is leopard print. And now with pink as well...

awesome.


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2016)

P1010490 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CSm8fi]

P1010484 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/BUQxoN]

P1010487 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CK3FKc]

P1010490 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Chiba666 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, an wow o the amount of guitars hanging in the background


----------



## dankarghh (Jan 7, 2016)

He's done it again!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 7, 2016)

Awww ....!

When you said pink I was like 'I dunno' but that looks awesome. I also didn't know you could use cloth dye to stain wood, which now seems kind of obvious.

Anyway again pondman, a smashing build.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh boy, that pink makes it!!


----------



## Simic (Jan 7, 2016)

That scarf joint is out of this world. The fretboard is insane also. Amazing build, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## rockskate4x (Jan 7, 2016)

holy hell! I should be used to the frightening pace at which we all know you are able to get a guitar thrown together by now, but goddam, man! 


Also, I think a pond-guitar family post would be very well received by the gang


----------



## TamanShud (Jan 7, 2016)

That scarf is pure art! Loving this one Mr Pond


----------



## pondman (Jan 7, 2016)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one curious if Pondman bagged a gobbler.
> 
> Such unbelievable talent and such a keen eye for detail. I'm always so impressed with your superior level of knowing ( or pondering) what will work well together... from wood combinations, to design layout, to hardware, etc, etc. Crazy that each and every time, you completely nail it and then take it another notch higher. That board is absolutely gorgeous btw.



I just worked out what "bagged a gobbler" means...I thought it was dirty boy talk at first  I ended up with a Duck so my safari was a dismal failure


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 10, 2016)

You need to do a thread with pics of all your guitars or stop posting pics with the older ones in the background 

What is that green one with the geckos? MUST SEE!!!


----------



## pondman (Jan 16, 2016)

Laid the first few coats of oil down... pop a doodle do 



P1010531 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Cfqz25]

P1010532 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pettymusic (Jan 17, 2016)

Holy crap Pondman!! ......I mean.......holy crap!!! Looks amazing!!!

I sometimes day dream about traveling to Pondman's shop and learning about his amazing technique but, I don't know if I would be able to keep away from playing his amazing collection......I am a guitar player first, you see, and a builder second. Lol!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 17, 2016)

Dude. 

This comes as no surprise to me after watching all your stuff last year, but I love it. You said pink, I thought "ewww" but damn. SUPER COOL sir.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 17, 2016)

you're crazy!!


----------



## pondman (Jan 31, 2016)

shadowlife said:


> You need to do a thread with pics of all your guitars or stop posting pics with the older ones in the background
> 
> What is that green one with the geckos? MUST SEE!!!


Sorry, I missed this.
That's a Salamander and vines Jem I did a long time ago. http://www.jemsite.com/forums/f15/new-jem-build-110367.html





Its getting there and shinier.




P1010593 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/DFTmev]

P1010592 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/D8oVtv]

P1010595 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 31, 2016)

Ooooooooooooooh 

its pretty.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Feb 1, 2016)

That scarf joint into a valute is an awesome idea I don't think I've ever seen before. Really looking forward to see how this turns out!


----------



## pondman (Feb 27, 2016)

Its just about done. I'l do a NGD later in the ERG section.



DSCN5977 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful madness


----------



## pondman (Feb 27, 2016)

Pics are here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/307959-ngd-fanned-8-quilt-flamingo.html


----------

